# Bigger Ruger



## Chevyman (Mar 24, 2010)

Has anyone heard of or know if Ruger is planning on coming out with anything in the 500 or 460 chamberings, or any new big bores. Right now the 454 Casull is thier most powerful and i was just wondering if they were going to come out with anything to rival the big Smiths'. Maybe the 480 in a big magnum or something. :thumb:


----------

